# Getting back in the saddle



## snapper_37 (12 Jan 2010)

Have had a break from MTBing for a couple of years now. Had a few close calls and nasty scrapes which knocked my confidence. Also seemed to meet a lot of undesirables everytime I did a canal run. Even sold my pride of joy Cannondale 

Anyway, have decided to take the bull by the horns and get back into it, in more of a xcountry/fire road way rather than the more technical stuff. The puppy also loves exercise so I'm hoping she can be a companion.

So, I've bought this..........a Proflex 629. Bargain as it's last years and I hope it gives me the incentive to get off my fat arse again. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## MickL (12 Jan 2010)

Good luck and have fun


----------



## Panter (12 Jan 2010)

Good stuff, have fun


----------



## 02GF74 (12 Jan 2010)

good luck and get that fat arse off.

rpfelx - didnl;t realise they were back - tunred into K2 st one point abouot 5 years ago then disappeared from UK altogether,


----------



## snapper_37 (13 Jan 2010)

02GF74 said:


> good luck and get that fat arse off.
> 
> rpfelx - didnl;t realise they were back - tunred into K2 st one point abouot 5 years ago then disappeared from UK altogether,



Hope I haven't got myself a f*cking white elephant then!!! The spec is pretty decent for what I paid though.

*fingers crossed*


----------



## 02GF74 (13 Jan 2010)

^^^^ without googling, dunno much about this bike ... but worst case you be difficulty in obtaining the rear deraiileur drop out; all other bits are easily replaceable.


----------



## snapper_37 (13 Jan 2010)

Cheers O2GF74. P'raps I should cancel the order.....


----------



## screenman (13 Jan 2010)

Have you got your numbers the right way around?


----------



## badkitty (13 Jan 2010)

Yay! Snapper's back into proper biking! That's more like it! 

Go for it girl!


----------



## snapper_37 (13 Jan 2010)

screenman said:


> Have you got your numbers the right way around?



Duh!!! No.....

It's this one anyways. http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Proflex-269-Mountain-Bike-2009-Hardtail-Race-MTB_27153.htm

Kitty .... 2nd word is Off...


----------



## GilesM (13 Jan 2010)

Bike looks good, very good price, have fun.


----------



## snapper_37 (13 Jan 2010)

Thanks Giles, looking forward to getting it now and having a blast about ... well, more of a crawl with my crap fitness level at the mo.


----------



## screenman (13 Jan 2010)

Duh!! Snapper are 629 and 269 the same number?


----------



## badkitty (13 Jan 2010)

snapper_37 said:


> Kitty .... 2nd word is Off...



 You wouldn't really wish me to _"_*Fall* Off", would you Snaps?


----------



## snapper_37 (15 Feb 2010)

GilesM said:


> Bike looks good, very good price, have fun.



Just wanted to bump this up. Thanks GilesM - have put the bike through the paces at the weekend and all is good.

Gearing smooth as anything, front sus good, controls quick (needed to be with a mad dog running along side), comfortable _and_ a bargain. What more could one ask for a half price bike.  Impressed.


----------



## 02GF74 (17 Feb 2010)

snapper_37 said:


> Just wanted to bump this up. Thanks GilesM - have put the bike through the paces at the weekend and all is good.
> 
> Gearing smooth as anything, front sus good, controls quick (needed to be with a mad dog running along side), comfortable _and_ a bargain. What more could one ask for a half price bike. .



You could ask for warm dry weather I suppose, not sure you'll get it, not yet anyways. keep hugging away.


----------



## snapper_37 (22 Feb 2010)

02GF74 said:


> You could ask for warm dry weather I suppose, not sure you'll get it, not yet anyways. keep hugging away.



Well after 'following the dog' over Cannock Chase Saturday and looking like I'd come out of a pit at the end of it, I will be more than happy for a bit of dry, warm weather.


----------

